# Das Testduell: HD 6970 gegen GTX 570 im Detailvergleich - Vorschau auf PCGH 03/2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Das Testduell: HD 6970 gegen GTX 570 im Detailvergleich - Vorschau auf PCGH 03/2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Das Testduell: HD 6970 gegen GTX 570 im Detailvergleich - Vorschau auf PCGH 03/2011


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Januar 2011)

ich hoffe dass dieser vergleich trotzdem ausreichend differenziert bleibt und nicht in pauschalisierende schwarz-weiß-malerei ausartet. ich werds mir mal ansehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Januar 2011)

Bei uns gibt's keine Pauschalisierung. Die Einzelpunkte, die jede Karte gut oder schlecht kann, finden sich unter der Skala.  Wer also diese Details sucht, der bekommt sie.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wenzman (31. Januar 2011)

Druckt die Ausgabe schneller


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Januar 2011)

Der Druck geht relativ schnell – das Ausliefern dauert länger. 

Aber wie gesagt, dieskutiert bitte hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/137841-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-03-2011-a.html

MfG,
Raff


----------

